# Vanilla - Fragrance Oil or Pod?



## Alan (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never made soap before but I do want it to be organic. 

I'll be following a Melinda Coss recipe (M&P) for Vanilla Delight.  Can I replace 20g Vanilla Fragrance Oil with natural vanilla pod/s and if so, how many pods do you suggest?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## billybrain (Jan 2, 2010)

Good to hear that the you are making an soap. I had made the vanilla flavour soap, I think you should replace the 2 pods with the Fragrance oil.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 9, 2010)

billybrain said:
			
		

> Good to hear that the you are making an soap. I had made the vanilla* flavour *soap, I think you should replace the 2 pods with the Fragrance oil.



Why would you flavour soap? It's never going to taste good...   

Seriously, when you don't want to use fragrance oils, go for essential oils. Vanilla pods might improve looks & appeal of the soap, it will be a total waste to scent anything with.


----------



## Candybee (Jan 10, 2010)

The vanilla pods will add texture-- as in the specks mixed in with the melted base. It will also be so much more expensive to use pods vs fragrance oils. If you want to go natural use essential oils or extracts for scenting. I've used vanilla and lemon extracts in my M&P and have been very pleased. I would only use pods if they were leftover from another recipe and I didn't want to throw them out. Or use sparingly to 'speckle' your soap for texture but scent with either FOs, EOs, or extracts.


----------



## Alan (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments. The vanilla pods did add texture but very little fragrance and the tiny pods caused tiny small brown stains that detracted from the appearance. The soap itself was lovely and soapy. Next time I'll try vanilla extract just to keep it organic.


----------

